# Best. Blunder. Ever.



## Wyldfyre (Mar 17, 2010)

Just seen this in another forum. 
Made me lol.  XD

Playboy aired on children's TV


----------



## Viva (Mar 17, 2010)

haha oh the stupidity of America


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

Hah, wow. Trying to get the kids as early as possible, I see.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 17, 2010)

rofl


----------



## quayza (Mar 17, 2010)

lol wtf. "Mom what are boobies?"


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 17, 2010)

Wouldn't want to be them right now.

In a day or two, the conservatives will start bawwing about how America has devolved into Sodom & Gomorrah and that the end times are upon us!

*AGAIN!!!!!*


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2010)

Most of them probably had sex already either way :V


----------



## Teco (Mar 17, 2010)

haha, Thank you OP. Thank you.


----------



## Icky (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought that said "Best. Blender. Ever." I was kinda disappointed.

<.<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI


----------



## Teco (Mar 17, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Thought that said "Best. Blender. Ever." I was kinda disappointed.
> 
> <.<
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI



and thank you too!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 17, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> haha oh the stupidity of America


ahaha the douchebaggery of foreigners 

Only in America would have been a much more fitting comment


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 18, 2010)

Now _that's_ education!


----------



## Garreth (Mar 18, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Thought that said "Best. Blender. Ever." I was kinda disappointed.
> 
> <.<
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI



I thought the same thing to, glad you followed through.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy shit, I lol'd but then I feel this odd feeling of sadness for the kids who seen that :[


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh entertainment, how we love your screwups <3

"Mommy, why is he poking her with a stick?"


----------

